
Show HN: A single pass, self-hosting compiler for the Oberon-07 language (JVM) - lboasso
https://github.com/lboasso/oberonc
======
quantumofmalice
Awesome project, Wirth is a hero.

What was your inspiration? How fare are you planning on taking this project?

~~~
lboasso
Niklaus Wirth is an amazing engineer/computer scientist, unfortunately he is
often unknown by new generations (especially later achievements, like Oberon).
I was inspired by his work and never ending quest for simple and effective
solutions.

If enough people are interested in this project, I am planning to write a blog
post series dissecting and explaining the code base (given the small size it
should be feasible). Another idea is to port the whole Project Oberon to the
JVM like this project
[https://github.com/schierlm/OberonEmulator](https://github.com/schierlm/OberonEmulator),
with the difference that the code will run at full speed since there is no
emulation involved.

